# If you wanted to buy two pen blanks?



## les-smith (Oct 7, 2008)

If you wanted to buy two pen blanks that where rare, exotic, drop dead gorgeous, and under $50.00 per pen blank what would they be?


----------



## Dario (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll check with Nolan and it will probably be Cocobolo burl and Chittam burl.

Other contenders will be; Honduran Rosewood burl, TX Mountain Laurel root burl, Amboyna, Mallee burl (various).


----------



## dgscott (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd look for something like Wooly Mammoth ivory, amber, or pre-embargo ivory. All would make for challenging turning, but they'd be come out looking like a king's ransom.


----------



## Dario (Oct 7, 2008)

dgscott said:


> I'd look for something like Wooly Mammoth ivory, amber, or pre-embargo ivory. All would make for challenging turning, but they'd be come out looking like a king's ransom.



I agree but not sure you if can find/buy them for $50.00 though.


----------



## marcruby (Oct 7, 2008)

If I want to stay under $50 I'd go with ebonite, cumberland, or bakelite in artificial materials.  Amboyna remains my favorite wood (it doesn't darken with age like coco burl).  Like dgscott, if cost was no object I'd go with legal ivory.

Marc


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 7, 2008)

Snakewood and Snakewood.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ambonya burl or Big Leaf Maple burl.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 7, 2008)

Blacker than Black Bog Oak and Honduran Rosewood or DI Burl


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 7, 2008)

You can get Ivory for $30.00/blank  - http://www.elephantivorytusks.com/index.html
They would make a beautiful pen.  I would also look at some Kauri wood. www.ancientwood.com


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd second the amboyna (if you get the right blank) and big leaf maple burls.
I've lately been seeing walnut burls that were stunning.. and flaming box elder
burls .. redwood burls 
OK, maybe they're not all exotic ..but exciting.
 ...  damn, where's my wallet?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll second the snakewood and add the Cocobolo Burl from Nolan.


----------



## fiferb (Oct 7, 2008)

cactus


----------



## Gulfcoast (Oct 7, 2008)

--- I checked that Ivory site, yes you can get the ivory for $30; however they are only 2.5 inches long, so you would need two pieces to make a pen. 

Joe


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 7, 2008)

Irish Bog Oak and Holy Land Olive


----------



## JerryS (Oct 7, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance I'm new to pen turning , but do they have pen blanks that are $50 a piece ?


----------



## broitblat (Oct 7, 2008)

Drop dead gorgeous is in the eye of the beholder, of course, but If I wanted to stay with wood, I think I'd want to find the best Amboyna or Olive blanks I could get.  I've seen some pretty gorgeous Black Ash Burl, York Gum, Vasticola, and Yorrel burls, too (or most any of the Aussie burls).

On the non-wood side, I'd lean toward TruStone (I like the Turquoise), River Buffalo Horn, or Pine Cone.

Then, if you want to consider castings, look to Cactus Skeleton, Snakeskin, or any of a wide variety of worthless wood and segmented treasures offered here.

The journey is the reward, so enjoy the search!

  -Barry


----------



## thewishman (Oct 7, 2008)

Corprolites.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 7, 2008)

I would have to go with the Ivory even if it did mean bumping the price up to 60 dollars.
I have actually been discussing the idea with myself for a pen of my own.


----------



## OldWrangler (Oct 7, 2008)

Knotted Cocobolo......lots of knots and twisted grain

Banksia........to be inlaid with turquoise or coral

Bocote burl.......the more twisted, the better

Stabilized Pine Cone.......the sugar pine from West Coast

Mammoth Ivory......with lots of bark

Mallee, Corrugata, Horistes, White Top and just about any burl wood from OZ

Green Fern Alabaster.....with lots of imbedded fern in pale blue Alabaster


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 7, 2008)

There's another. It is snakewood and if you can't find snakewood then get some snakewood. I love that stuff and so does Lou. 

I hear too many reports on Ivory cracking to spend $$ on it. I know several ivory pens that were fine when shipped and were cracked when they arrived at the new locality.

There are several really nice blank materials that can be had for much less than $50 per blank.

Irish bog oak is nice but it doesn't do anything for me. I have several blanks and I've not made a pen from any of it.

There have been several excellent choices suggested. There is amboyna burl and then there is AMBOYNA BURL. A really nice piece is about as nice a blank as anything, except maybe snakewood.

Really nice Hondouras Rosewood burl is also gorgeous. I purchased some from someone here on IAP but don't remember. It was all that was advertised about it.

Anyway, we each have our favorites and what is nice to one of us may not grab others. Some are expensive and others can be had for free. I just finished some pens from mesquite burl (free) that were really stunning. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don









DCBluesman said:


> Snakewood and Snakewood.


----------



## joeatact (Oct 8, 2008)

Honduran Rosewood


----------



## randyrls (Oct 8, 2008)

dgscott said:


> I'd look for something like Wooly Mammoth ivory, amber, or pre-embargo ivory. All would make for challenging turning, but they'd be come out looking like a king's ransom.



Years ago, I made a pen set for my dentist out of ivory.  $125 for three blanks.  Talk about nerve wracking!!!

Recently one of the other dentists in the office asked if I could make  a similar set.  The price was up to $175 per blank!  He declined after I told him the price, but I did make him a nice banded ivory Trustone set.


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 8, 2008)

What's an Eagle-style blank worth?  I would bet more than $50 but I would consider paying that for a quality blank.


----------



## RMB (Oct 8, 2008)

Jays Worthless wood blanks are pretty sweet, and maybe a snakeskin.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 8, 2008)

JerryS said:


> Excuse my ignorance I'm new to pen turning , but do they have pen blanks that are $50 a piece ?



Yep.  There are a VERY FEW blank makers who can get this for their designed blanks.  When you get into the exotic stuff (Ivory, stone) or rare (Eagle blanks) you can easily drop $50 on a blank.



its_virgil said:


> Irish bog oak is nice but it doesn't do anything for me. I have several blanks and I've not made a pen from any of it.



In the interest of helping out a fellow turner, I will volunteer to come clean out your shop and get them out of your way :biggrin:.


----------



## heinedan (Oct 8, 2008)

*Fantasy Pen Blanks*

My two choices would be:

1. Bakelite
2. Ebonite

Dan


----------



## rickstef (Oct 8, 2008)

For me, I would love to do the Metal blanks from www.metalpenblanks.com


----------



## TribalRR (Oct 8, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, and I _*very*_ well could be, Eagle's most expensive blank that he sold was $173. An all wood "woven wood" blank. Of course he made more expensive ones than that, and I have no idea what his cheapest ones sold for.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 8, 2008)

You guys offer me up $150 a piece and I'll go into woven blank full production!

hmmm, I can spend up to $50 for a blank and I guess I'm not allowed to just make my own, so I'd probably be shopping around for those blanks made of sea shells...name is on the tip of my tongue but can't pull it out!  Abalone maybe?


----------



## Nolan (Oct 8, 2008)

Les let me know if you need something special and a matching pair.


----------



## les-smith (Oct 8, 2008)

Those are some great examples. Thanks for the input.

I'm pondering the thoughts of finding something to work with that is very rare and very unusual. Not nessecarily wood. Something that might have a great story/history behind it. I'd love to get my hands on some Yankee stadium wood or some rare historical wood. 

Of those mentioned the IBO and Holyland Olive are my favorite that I've worked with before.

I think the Wooly Mammoth ivory, amber, or pre-embargo ivory would be very interesting. As far as the Corprolites, I don't think I have a chisel sharp enough, but interesting. Metal blanks have always intrigued me, I wonder what a blank of true/real Damascus steel would cost.

Anyways, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 8, 2008)

Cindy read it again that's 30.00 per .5 x 2.5 inch piece it would take 2


----------



## Nolan (Oct 13, 2008)

les-smith said:


> I'm pondering the thoughts of finding something to work with that is very rare and very unusual.


 
Les,
How about some Teak from the deck of the USS California. This was one of the ships that was sunk in Pearl Harbor. It was later raised and fixed only to be decommissioned a few years after its repair.


----------



## les-smith (Oct 13, 2008)

Nolan, 

That sounds really neat.  I'll send you an e-mail concerning.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 13, 2008)

Nolan said:


> Les,
> How about some Teak from the deck of the USS California. This was one of the ships that was sunk in Pearl Harbor. It was later raised and fixed only to be decommissioned a few years after its repair.



You have? I'd love some of that...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 13, 2008)

thewishman said:


> Corprolites.



That is a crappy suggestion. :wink:


----------



## les-smith (Oct 13, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> That is a crappy suggestion. :wink:


 
Good one.


----------



## arjudy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mammoth ivory & Irish Bog Oak


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 13, 2008)

beck3906 said:


> What's an Eagle-style blank worth? I would bet more than $50 but I would consider paying that for a quality blank.


 
*QFT.
+1
*Eagle's blanks were worth more than he charged for them; when he'd accept money at all. If you can find one you can afford, you should get it.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> I hear too many reports on Ivory cracking to spend $$ on it.


 
This coming from a man that is suggesting snakewood!  :biggrin:


----------

